
Smokejumper - october_sky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokejumper
======
mindcrime
Those smoke-jumper guys are f'in crazy, and totally badass. As a former
firefighter (who did mainly structural firefighting) they have my utmost
respect.

This also reminds me of an old joke:

Q: "Why are there wildland firefighters?"

A: "Because structural firefighters need heroes too."

~~~
peatmoss
Came here to say the same thing. I remember at my peak fitness (a time when my
afternoon / evening hobby was to briskly walk a few miles uphill into the
mountains surrounding Missoula) encountering some smoke jumpers on a
conditioning session. I was unladen and walking at a very fast clip. I got
passed on the trail by some guys wearing the largest packs I’d ever seen.

Later, I worked for the Forest Service doing IT, and remember seeing the smoke
jumper training which involved taking off from the airfield in Missoula and
getting dropped somewhere in the surrounding hillsides, and them showing up
back at the smoke jumper center several hours later with their packs.

Totally badass.

------
chriselles
I’ve done a lot of static line parachuting.

So far, I’ve successfully avoided the trees.

Aiming for trees?

No thanks.....but good on those who do and then climb down to fight fires.

------
huxflux
Coolness beyond words!

